# Is FL Studio Supposed To Have Laggy playback when making orchestral music with large sample librari?



## Andrew Qualls (Oct 4, 2018)

In FL Studio I have at 7 necessary instances of Kontakt for different instrument sections and have multiple patterns made for instruments mostly in the string, brass and percussion playing at the same time. I had a recent problem of lag and slowness even though FL was idle, I fixed that by reinstalling FL studio and the 32 and 64 bit vsts to an SSD. So my question is if FL Studio is supposed to slowdown/Lag during playback with all those instruments going on, or is there something I can do to make the playback be as smooth as if only one instrument was playing??? like I said the more instruments that are playing the more laggy and slower it gets.

Specs: Intel Core i7-6700 CPU 3.40GHz, 64gb of RAM


----------



## Thomas Kallweit (Oct 15, 2018)

I just wanted to reply to your question, though I cannot offer real help. 

I'm also using FL Studio, though not for orchestral stuff. 
Fl Studio should be fine with 64 GB RAM. So your system specs seem to be fine. Though with the latest version(s) I also had some trouble sometimes with Kontakt.

I also read your other post and saw that you have lots of generators in the step-sequencer (most of them kontakt-instances?). I'm not sure how Fl is loading them (many kontakt ones) into RAM which is possibly causing the lags. I normally don't have that many generators in a project so I can't tell if this could cause a problem. I suspect it could have also to do with how FL is handling multiple outs. Just speculating.

Did you ask the question at imageline-forum? If not I would do this. They have a very good support.


----------



## TrojakEW (Oct 18, 2018)

You said you 7 instances of kontakt but how many instruments in total you have? Some of kontakt instuments are really CPU hogs (on of example single instance of kinetic metal from NI - one note playing on my comp takes 25% of my CPU). I have junk computer compare to your and have project that have about 10 instances of kontakt with multis from symphobia that makes together about 40 individual instruments and no lags. You can try setting this - turn on fixed buffer





I found that some kontakt instrumnets need this settings on or you will have some sound artifacts - example NI Gaint but also Symphobia and I'm sure many others.


----------



## VgsA (Oct 18, 2018)

I'm not sure this is relevant in this thread, but I gave up sketching orchestral stuff on FL Studio, because some weird stuff happens when I re-open the file. Like, it was working just perfectly when I was working on it and the day after, the voices get muted easily, I don't know why... I mean, if it works when I'm working on the piece, why not when I load the project the next day? Happened to me several times already...


----------



## Guffy (Oct 18, 2018)

This also happens in Cubase, so the problem could lie somewhere else.
I haven't been able to figure out exactly what, but in my case i suspect it's a combination of subpar audio interface (1st gen Scarlett 6i6) and not having everything on SSDs.


----------



## TrojakEW (Oct 18, 2018)

VgsA said:


> I'm not sure this is relevant in this thread, but I gave up sketching orchestral stuff on FL Studio, because some weird stuff happens when I re-open the file. Like, it was working just perfectly when I was working on it and the day after, the voices get muted easily, I don't know why... I mean, if it works when I'm working on the piece, why not when I load the project the next day? Happened to me several times already...


I'm long time FLStudio user and never have this problem.


----------



## bfreepro (Oct 18, 2018)

Are you using an Audio Interface and have the correct ASIO driver selected?


----------



## VgsA (Oct 18, 2018)

TrojakEW said:


> I'm long time FLStudio user and never have this problem.



I use it on two different computers (laptop and desktop) and they both behave the same way. It ''overloads'' easily, and handles Kontakt in a specific way (big sample libraries developers already told me this during beta stages, some parameters simply won't work in FL Studio). I don't know what might be causing it, but I hope they can fix it. But it's good for you that it works good in your end!


----------



## TrojakEW (Oct 18, 2018)

VgsA said:


> I use it on two different computers (laptop and desktop) and they both behave the same way.


 Yup it is impossible to make it work same way on different setups. Even on similar computers (same hardware and software) there is possibility it will behave different. Only problems I have was fixed with buffers setting per instance as I suggest.


----------



## VgsA (Oct 18, 2018)

TrojakEW said:


> Yup it is impossible to make it work same way on different setups. Even on similar computers (same hardware and software) there is possibility it will behave different. Only problems I have was fixed with buffers setting per instance as I suggest.


I have to try that, thanks!


----------

